# Amano filters and Roland Plocher energy system



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Browsing the USA ADA site I stepped upon this page:
http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=26_31&products_id=147

There is a reference there of this:


> With this classical style of external filters, we employed a new system of water activation which Plocher Vertriebs established in Germany. The form of the filter cannister is designed for effective circulation of water through the filter media which minimizes the burden on the motor and allows a long time use. A special device employing the Plocher Energy System, revives the activities of bacteria and microorganisms, and rejuvenates the aquarium water to a harmonized condition. The quality of the aquarium water and the overall conditions of the aquarium improves with the unique effects of Plocher Energy.


Further searching brought me to this page in Plochers site (a part translated roughly):



> We are proud on the fact that a world-well-known company ranks such as Aqua Design Amano for several years among our customers and ROLAND PLOCHER energy system uses products of the house for the optimization of the water quality and the stabilization of a natural equilibrium. It shows nevertheless the confidence, which even outstanding specialists have into the reliable effect of our products.


Original url with complete text:
http://www.plocher.de/english/infothekdetails.php?downloadID=137

and then here:
http://www.spiritualpage.com.au/Plocher_WaterKat_Information.php

It seems that this guy energizes silver granules with the memory of clean water and gives it back to dirty water by attaching the silver enclosed in stainless steel in the water that needs to be revitalized. I reckon something like that is used in the amano filters.

And I wonder what next are we going to do prayers and put amulets or something to make our water clean?


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

So you want to put the "cat amongst the pigeons", do you?

silver granules = agent of catalysis?

Certainly, it is a hard component to assess without having some on hand to assess/test.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

pineapple said:


> So you want to put the "cat amongst the pigeons", do you?


LOL

I had to look that one up. Nearly 7,000 hits on Google.

I'd try to vibrate my tank, but I think the fish would look at me funny.

TW


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I don't know about you guys, but my plants do seem to grow better when I sing to them


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Mine like Bass with distortion, espeically the star spangled banner. 

I doubt the system hurts, but it's not something I find too worthy of testing based of their reasoning. 

Goes back to the realignment of H2O molecules that some crystal energy company sells. 

I think nature does fine without the RPES.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## jppurchase (Dec 15, 2004)

Error said:


> I don't know about you guys, but my plants do seem to grow better when I sing to them


Sure Prince Charles. Will Camilla be joining you in a duet after the wedding?

James Purchase


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

jppurchase said:


> Sure Prince Charles. Will Camilla be joining you in a duet after the wedding?
> 
> James Purchase


 LOL

They seem to prefer Mendelssohn over Mozart, after all.


----------

